# Raptors @ Wizards, Dec. 6th



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (3-15) @ *Washington Wizards* (7-8)
December 6th, 2005, 7:00 PM EST
The Score

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CALDERON, JOSE" TITLE="CALDERON, JOSE" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jcalderon0.jpg">







<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/mpeterson0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/raraujo0.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com"> 
*Jose Calderon, Jalen Rose, Morris Peterson, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*





































*Gilbert Arenas, Jarvis Hayes, Jared Jeffries, Antawn Jamison, Brendan Haywood*</center>


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Hoping for another exciting game in this one... also hoping I can catch the game, too. Should be a fun one to watch, and hopefully another win for the guys.


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

I don't think this one is going to end with a W, but I hope the Raps surprise me again. =)
Anyways, Win or no win, this one is going to be close.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

yea, if we give consistent effort, itll b a good game.


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

Once upon a time, the Wizards were called the Bullets.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Go Raps!

But i think Arenas goes off for 50 points tonight.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

Is Mike James sitting this game out as well?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Cmon Raps, we can win this one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111


----------



## Divine Spammer (Jul 11, 2005)

Who-C said:


> Is Mike James sitting this game out as well?


No. I think he's playing.
The Sun wrote that he's fit and has practiced.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Another winnable game but I see the Wizards taking over down the stretch. They BADLY need to get back on the winning track and they've had a few days off to rest (and scout us).


----------



## Sporty G (Sep 19, 2004)

The Wizards made the playoffs last year.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

The Wiz are playing horrible ball and lucky enough to have a long rest, and should come out with a win tonight. Arenas will not score 50 points, 30 at most.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Sporty G said:


> The Wizards made the playoffs last year.


So did New Jersey and Miami. I think the Raps will win this one.


----------



## Who-C (Nov 21, 2005)

The key to winning tonight is keepin Brendan Haywood off the offensive glass for second chance points.Opening Night he had 14 boards against us. Arenas and Jamieson will get theres no doubt they are both All-Stars, but quiet down Haywood and possibly Butler and we are in business.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i am not expecting a win but hopefully we can pull it off


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Impossible is nothing.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Rhubarb said:


> Impossible is nothing.


No, impossible is something, it's everything that's nothing


----------



## Thievery Corporation (Jul 2, 2005)

Washington's style of play suits us well enough so that we can win. The teams we've beaten have had crappy interior D for the most part. Washington does have Haywood and some scrappy backups, but its not anything too formidable. If we lose, it'll be our defence as it always is. Also, this is a game where Ujo should do well.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Washington has had our number in the past couple of years. Hopefully we can win this one, but I'm not too optimistic.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

****!!!! Blacked out from the fan590 three bloody games in a row. 

oh well. go raptors.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I love it- 15 seconds into the game and Bosh is at the free throw line. Could be argued that this is the strongest part of his game right now; opposite to Vince in this regard.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Hoffa with the short miss (he's really gotta start cashing in on his short shots and layups more consistently); followed by a layup from Bosh; then he swipes the ball from Jamison. 

Bosh to the line again.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Down by 10. Arenas out for blood.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

The Villain enters the game. 

Bosh draws ANOTHER foul (2 on Haywood).

James for three.

Raps down by 6. 

Charlie with an assist and a jumper made already.

Hayes is coming out strong: where's Joey?

Ah, there he is.

Down by 3.

Mo playing well again it seems.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Jose with 4 assists already; Bosh with 3.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Bosh to the line...again.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

High scoring game.

Man, the Wiz have good depth these days.

Blatche getting a minute...

Seems like an exciting first quarter. Man I wish I could be watching this live.

Go Raps!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Calvin Booth... scores?


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Charlie going to the line, Raps down 5.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Butler hits a long two over Villy


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Blatche with 2 personals now, going out of the game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Villanueva fouled again, this time by Butler.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bonner with a three, Raps only down two now; Raptors really doing a good job forcing fouls.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Blatche... not out of the game... bah stupid radio commentery... hits a shot.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bah, good effort by Charlie V after the rebound, called for the walk though.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And Haywood walks it right back to the Raptors.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Villy with a J, Raps down two again.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

JG with the rebound, Raps tie the game on a James lay-up.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bah, Bonner with the foul.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors with the lead now... let's see if they can keep this up.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bonner with the steal!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

And the score!


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Bonner sounds like he's putting it together so far this game, and Villy's been picking up where Bosh left off. Solid game so far, but now the Raptors the ones are getting called for foules.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Raptors with a 3 point lead, 3 quarters through until halftime.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

...and with that, Jamison cuts the lead to one with a 21-footer. Other end of the court, JG going to the line for two.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Furthermore, that's Haywood's third and now he's out of the game.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

****, and Arenas ties the game on a 3-point play. Raptors miss a wide-open 3 on the other end, and now the Wiz take back the lead on a Jeffries jumper.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Charlie V for MVP!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT A SHOT TO END THE HALF!!

61-59 Toronto Raptors....................Toronto Raptors win tonight, book it.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Entertaining half. Better than studying, at least.

Anyone want to write my Fluid Mechanics test for me tomorrow?


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Entertaining half. Better than studying, at least.
> 
> Anyone want to write my Fluid Mechanics test for me tomorrow?


i think anything is better then studying...has anybody noticed (prolly not) but my posting goes up when its exam time..cuz im sitting at my desk and i always think....hmmm..maybe smoethign important happen lets check bbb.net


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Wow that was an exciting half. What a shot by Charlie to end the 2nd quarter. You can see how much more confident this team is right now. Even though Washington has been shooting the ball very well, the Raptors have not given up, and have continued to play hard. Hoping for more of the same in the 2nd half.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

speedythief said:


> Entertaining half. Better than studying, at least.
> 
> Anyone want to write my Fluid Mechanics test for me tomorrow?


Sounds umm.. fun

I have two exams next week so I'll soon be feeling your pain.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

no thanks man, our teacher gave us a homework free day 

but.......tomorrow i have to wake up like at 6;30 IN THE MORNING because I have basketball tryouts at 7:30. Then I have basketball tryouts again on Friday right afterschool.

Bosh, Peterson and Villey are playing great. High scoring game.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Chris Bosh and Charlie Villanueva both with 3 assists in the first half. That's always a positive sign. The Raptors are dishing the ball out very well overall, with 15 assists on 21 field goals.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

It's a great time to be a Toronto sports fan. The Raptors are playing well right now, and have a very positive future ahead of them. The Leafs are doing good as usual, and the Jays are finally spending some money. I'm delighted that they snatched AJ today.


----------



## Slade (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi, this is my first post but I've been lurking here for awhile.

The Raps are playing great but they need to step up defensively. Washington is shooting like 60% right now.

Overall, a great game so far.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Turkish Delight said:


> It's a great time to be a Toronto sports fan. The Raptors are playing well right now, and have a very positive future ahead of them. The Leafs are doing good as usual, and the Jays are finally spending some money. I'm delighted that they snatched AJ today.


yup..........and the Maple Leafs...well, are being the Maple Leafs.


----------



## Flush (Jul 25, 2005)

I wish I could be studying for exams again. Much better than working. Enjoy it friends the real world sucks

It's official...the youth movement represents our best chance for victory. Things just happen with the rooks on the floor.

The more I see Bosh and Villa on the floor at the same time the more I think the twin towers can work against NBA teams. 

If Jose can develop a consistent drive and dish game he can be Nash-esq. This will come easier with a more consistent jump shot. Right now they aren't respecting his J making the drive more difficult. 

Stay tuned for more Random thoughts with Jack Handy


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Slade said:


> Hi, this is my first post but I've been lurking here for awhile.
> 
> The Raps are playing great but they need to step up defensively. Washington is shooting like 60% right now.
> 
> Overall, a great game so far.


Welcome. Have fun.


----------



## Slade (Dec 7, 2005)

AirJordan™ said:


> Welcome. Have fun.


Thank you.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

oh ya.........im gonna watch the Victoria's Secret Fashion show right after the game. 

Uh oh this games slippin away.


----------



## Slade (Dec 7, 2005)

Down by six. Not lookin good.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

85-84 YEA THE RAPS ARE COMMIN BACK!!!


----------



## Slade (Dec 7, 2005)

Raps down by only one 85-84.


----------



## Slade (Dec 7, 2005)

Turnovers are killing us.


----------



## Slade (Dec 7, 2005)

Oh man, this game is a real nail-biter. And Caledron is doing great.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Calderon with 11 helpers. Toronto Raptors tie!! Lets go Raptors.

Tied at 92.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Calderon is having a Jason Kiddesque night...8/8/11 he might have a triple double tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!!! JOSE HAS ARRIVED!!!!!!!!!JOSE FOR MVP!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slade (Dec 7, 2005)

The next couple of possession are going to be crucial.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Annnd it's over

Thank you Arenas


----------



## Slade (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Is it over yet, im watchin Family Guy...


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Yea We Still Have Life...........Wizards Miss Free Throw!!!!!!

We need a clutch shot right now


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Why am I not confident about this next play?


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

MO PETE FOR MVP!!!!!
MO PETE FOR MVP!!!!!
MO PETE FOR MVP!!!!!


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

Get Joey back out there.

We need D.


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Ottttttttt


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Defence!defence!defence!defence!defence!

OVERTIME BABY!! ONIONS ONIONS ANd moRe ONIONS!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Slade (Dec 7, 2005)

What's going on? I'm at school and can only use the scoreboard on NBA.com...and it's a bit slow.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

We're GOING TO OT!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

Ot


----------



## Slade (Dec 7, 2005)

Thank you Peterson. :clap:


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Charlie V with the slamma jamma


----------



## Slade (Dec 7, 2005)

We're down by 3 again.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Game Over


----------



## Slade (Dec 7, 2005)

So close.


----------



## Slade (Dec 7, 2005)

The turnovers killed us.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Slade said:


> The turnovers killed us.


Yep.

And tomorrow, we face the Lakers. We can win that game!!!


----------



## Slade (Dec 7, 2005)

I hate close losses. I can take the blowouts but the close ones really hurt.


----------



## AirJordan™ (Nov 21, 2005)

Yea I know, especially the loss to Dallas last week.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I thought the game really got away from us in the middle of the third quarter. I was surprised that we tightened it back up again, thanks in no small part to the shot selection the Wizards displayed.

How many times did Bosh get stripped tonight? Seemed like he was slow with his execution again, at times. At other times he was unstoppable. Sometimes it's easy to forget just how young he is--not that I'm making excuses for him, but poise is something that will come in time.

Mo Pete continues to play good basketball. At the beginning of the year it looked like he had reverted to his old self but the Mo Pete we knew at the end of last season has seemingly returned. He is doing good work out there.

Arenas is a superstar for a reason, isn't he? Didn't play all that well for most of the game but contributed huge late. Can't ask for much more from your franchise guy than that. The three he hit in Joey's face was sick.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Slade said:


> I hate close losses. I can take the blowouts but the close ones really hurt.


nah..close looses couldve gone either way...and so they dont hurt me that badly...but the blowouts are just discouraging to watch..cuz u no ur not going to win...anyhow..i love the close looses...good game today..i enjoyed it a real nailbiter...wtf is up with MoPete he is killing it on the road this year...but sucking it up at home...talk about mr inconsistent...cant even be consistent and being inconsistent...


Jose Calderon....8/8/11 thats all im ging to say..nothign else!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Slade (Dec 7, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> Jose Calderon....8/8/11 thats all im ging to say..nothign else!!!!!!!!!!


It was actually 8/9/13


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

adhir1 said:


> Jose Calderon....8/8/11 thats all im ging to say..nothign else!!!!!!!!!!


Played really well tonight with James looking a little sluggish after returning from back spasms. A couple of his drives to the hoop were silky. Made some errors late but for a rookie point guard you really can't ask for much more.


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

close game, we fought hard till the end of regulation..

we kinda came unglue in overtime


----------



## MjM2xtreMe (Sep 1, 2005)

They did not play team ball in the beggining of OT. Good comeback in the 4th tho, my dad and i woke up my mom when Mo got the 3-ball. Mitchel wanted to get ejected on the no-call lol


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

There wasn't that same sense of urgency in overtime as there was in the final minutes of regulation time. It seemed that we were just happy to make it to overtime, but we just weren't able to execute. Overall though, I'm happy with this performance. There have been many games in the past where we have been brutally beaten by the Wizards, especially on the glass, but tonight we held our own. We were almost even with them in the rebounding department, and we had more assists than them if I'm not mistaken. Good to see our team fighting back and not giving up near the end of regulation, something that just wasn't there a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

Missed the game apart from about 5 minutes I got to catch in the 3rd

even though we lost, it's nice to see us being able to compete with good teams when the confidence is there. We're a couple of pieces away but it's good to see them compete hard....very encouraging for the future!!

I just caught the highlights, I hope that no call on the Arenas charge on Mike James wasn't a deciding factor in overtime, cause that was so freaking blatent.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

Game was a shootout to start but both teams started missing some shots in the 2nd half.

Horrible dissapointing to see the Raps not be able to put anything together in OT or do anything at all to stop Arenas, yea i know he puts up 27 per, but u cant give him wide open looks with the game in crunch time, just can not be done.

Another great game for CV off the bench, but why was he not on the floor in the 4th? Sure Bonner hit some wide open shots to warrant some time, but CV is obviously a much better all around player. Then throw him into the fire in OT on cold legs an he makes a costly TO that leads to the clear path foul. Once again, this loss could be linked back to everyones fav coach

And Jose's play was great to see once again, and i loved when he dropped a dime to Charlie and Leo said "Jose to Charlie, i'll be saying that for years to come"


----------



## lakers9104 (Nov 11, 2005)

raptors put up a good effort


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

hard one to take, it was just a case of the young guys being young and unexperienced and leo said it perfectly, some nights they are gonna play amazing and other nights it will be terrible.

One thing i have noticed about Calderon he loves to throw the Ally-oop pass, but i dont think anyone has caught it all season


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Mike James obviously wasn't healthy tonight. He was invisible out there.

That 3rd Q was just plain ugly. Raps were lucky not to be blown out in this game. Wiz went to the line for almost the entire third Q after getting into the bonus really early. They missed 14 FT attempts on the night.

Box score has Bosh with only 5 TO's. I find that questionable. I would have thought he was close to double figures. And some of our other TO's were when trying to force the ball into Bosh because he isn't getting strong position. Getting a lot of early calls and FT attemps hid a rather poor offensive night from Bosh. He wasn't decisive and was not finishing strong on his drive attempts.

Nice to see Charlie getting more touches in the low blocks. Keep him away from the 3pt line. His game is 18 feet and in. One or two dribbles to get to the rim, no more. Problem with Villy is that when we go to him as a scorer he doesn't rebound. 2 boards in 27 minutes. Bonner had a better line than Villy tonight.

Rose is still chucking 3s despite shooting 21% for the year. Pretty useless out there and Sam can't trust his shot selection.

MoP playing incredibly well lately. Highest trade value is right now if you believe he will inevitably revert to his normal inconsistent play.

Etan Thomas really hurt us tonight in limited minutes. Nobody could handle his physical play inside. I thought Sam should have brought Hoff in to bang with him and keep him occupied. Bosh, Bonner and Charlie couldn't deal with his strength.

The HUGE play of the game was the rebound off the missed FT. Wiz got the board because of Etan, then Jamison gets the 3pt play, and then Jamison gets another 2 points off his FT miss with every Rap fighting with Etan.

I thought Haywood had an off night because of the constant banging with Hoff at both ends. Haywood killed us in the first game.

Arenas is tough in a close game. Similar to Iverson but a better shooter. Impossible to shut guys like that down, and you just have to hope they miss those wild 3s they will take at any time. He made every big shot tonight.

Wiz are not looking great at all. This was a very winnable game. Missed opportunity. Raps were out of sync as a team in the second half and overtime.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

good to see fellow raptor fans with the positive comments on the game last night...

i feel encouraged to see the raps compete and not give up for a full 4 quarters...another thing that really sticks out is the following:

*the good*

-at the end of the game when norma wick interviewed gilbert arenas, he had nothing but praise and respect for the raptors, unfortunatly i don't have the word for word quote, but he was a detailed as saying that the raps were a fiery bunch and have a lot of heart (he also noted our winning streak)...i'm glad to see the respect is starting to flow in from the teams that the raps are facing...

-reading a quote from the toronto star, i see something that i don't recall seeing in a loss at any point this season, the quote will speak for itself, 

*"We played hard, we gave ourselves a chance to win. I'm proud of our team."

It all left Mitchell more proud than mad. "Sure, they make mistakes but young guys do that," he said. "We can live with those, I can live with those.

"I have no complaints other than the fact we didn't get it done, we didn't finish it. What am I going to go in there and say other than `Great effort?'

"Those guys are busting their humps. Like I told people, regardless of what our record is, I'm proud to be these guys' coach." * 

glad to see Sam stick up for his guys and it's almost like night and day in the past few games in Sam's apperance / attitude, he doesn't look like a dear caught in headlights when doing his post game interview... this can only be a good thing for team chemistry / bonding

*the bad*

clearly in the NBA, when your team gets a call in your favor, you just thank the basketball gods for that...but last night two key moments really sealed the game for the raps

1) the no charge call on arenas
2) and jamison given a three when his foot was CLEARLY on the line

now it wouldn't have guarenteed that we could have still won, but we wouldn't have been desperate for a three with 14secs left to go....

*the ugly*

yet another positive for the raps was SAM's impersonation of the incredible hulk, as another raptor fan pointed out in the forum, it was clear SAM wanted to get ejected to show his belief in his stance and to show his players he would stick up for them as long as they gave effort...well clearly the ref must have been wearing the 'babcock' earplugs, cause he wasn't gonna give SAM a Tech....


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Sam has been supportive of the team, and talked about being proud of them, for most of the season. Especially during the losing streak when the team had so many close calls. This wasn't a first.

Not sure how the only bad thing you can take from that game is a couple of blown calls late in OT when the game was essentially over. You don't see room for improvement by Raptor players anywhere?


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

i dont like to blame the refs but the call they should have made was the goaltending


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

spinz said:


> clearly in the NBA, when your team gets a call in your favor, you just thank the basketball gods for that...but last night two key moments really sealed the game for the raps
> 
> 1) the no charge call on arenas
> 2) and jamison given a three when his foot was CLEARLY on the line
> ...


I beleive Jamison only got a 2 for that shot, despite Chuck's ranting. Its was 115-111, then the Jamison shot went up and it was 117-111. It was right after the play with the unobstructed path to the basket foul - So I think the score went 113-111 to 117-111 on that possession.

I really liked Sam's freakout. And you can be sure that when you don't get T'ed up for that, that the refs know they made the wrong call. Sam's comments post-game were fantastic, about his pride for his players and hows he's not gonna go into the locker room and yell and scream at them for making mistakes down the stretch. They know they screwed up.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

lucky777s said:


> Sam has been supportive of the team, and talked about being proud of them, for most of the season. Especially during the losing streak when the team had so many close calls. This wasn't a first.
> 
> Not sure how the only bad thing you can take from that game is a couple of blown calls late in OT when the game was essentially over. You don't see room for improvement by Raptor players anywhere?



agreed and agreed...but i'm taking the positives from the game...there were a handful if not more of negatives...like the rooks folding under pressure in a key posession, or bosh turning it over in overtime...and you're right about mitchell sticking up for his team, but it may just be my opinion, but in the last 4 or 5 games it looks like a huge weight has been lifted off his shoulders because the team isn't just a vision of paper anymore, they are actually playing as the vision now...

yes our defense is not on the detroit level yet, but the team is learning how to be competitive, and that's saying progress...now those nay sayers would say that wizards are not exactly the pistons either when coming to defence, but the raptors adjusted there game for that and realatively took wise shots from the floor most of the night...a lot of smooth transition play, and broken plays were fixed with an extra pass for an open three...


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

CrookedJ said:


> I beleive Jamison only got a 2 for that shot, despite Chuck's ranting. Its was 115-111, then the Jamison shot went up and it was 117-111. It was right after the play with the unobstructed path to the basic foul - So I think the score went 113-111 to 117-111 on that possession.
> 
> I really liked Sam's freakout. And you can be sure that when you don't get T'ed up for that, that the refs know they made the wrong call. Sam's comments post-game were fantastic, about his pride for his players and hows he's not gonna go into the locker room and yell and scream at them for making mistakes down the stretch. They know they screwed up.



thx for the correction on the play...i missed the score right before that possesion so i went along with chuck's 'if i speak loud enough, the refs will fix the call' commentary...


----------



## CrookedJ (May 8, 2003)

spinz said:


> thx for the correction on the play...i missed the score right before that possesion so i went along with chuck's 'if i speak loud enough, the refs will fix the call' commentary...



Yeah . . . . "Let me get on my soapbox here for a second Leo . . . ." Chuck is good guy but he does miss some things, and this time he did. 

In the interest of verification I checked the game log on ESPN:
OT

0:53 Gilbert Arenas makes 21-foot jumper 
0:36 Charlie Villanueva bad pass (Jarvis Hayes steals) 111-114 
0:36 Morris Peterson clear path foul (Jarvis Hayes draws the foul) 111-114 
0:36 111-115 Jarvis Hayes makes flagrant free throw 1 of 2 
*0:25 111-117 Antawn Jamison makes 19-foot jumper* (Gilbert Arenas assists) 

Yep Sorry Chuck, pay more attention!!


----------

